# Method March! Let's all try a new method for the month!



## Athefre (Feb 25, 2022)

Welcome to Method March! This is an easy-going event where you use a different method from your main method for the month. Method March is similar to the Uncommon Method Competition, except the main difference is that Method March isn’t a competition. The goal is simply to try and practice a new method and to bring awareness to methods which aren’t yet popular. You can of course use CFOP if it isn’t your main method. So there aren’t any limitations. The focus is on 3x3 methods, but you can also choose to use a different method for 4x4, another puzzle, BLD, or another event. If you've recently switched to a new method and want to use that for Method March, that is ok as well.










Method March Sign Up and Progress Sheet


Sheet1 Name,Main method,Main method best single,Main method best average of 5,Main method best average of 12,Method chosen for Method March,Week 1 (1-7) Day 1,Day 2,Day 3,Day 4,Day 5 Single,Avg 5,Avg 12,Single,Avg 5,Avg 12,Single,Avg 5,Avg 12,Single,Avg 5,Avg 12,Single,Avg 5




docs.google.com













Join the Method Development Discord Server!


Check out the Method Development community on Discord - hang out with 30 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg





In the sign up sheet above add your name, main method, and the method you will use during Method March to start participating and track your progress throughout the month. Also join the method development Discord server for Method March discussion and to join the development community where you can discuss various topics and learn about other development events. I encourage you to also post your progress and thoughts about the method over the month here in this thread. You can post daily progress, every few days, or even weekly. At the end we can all see the progress that we made using the new method and compare it to the times that you normally get with your main method. The event is posted early to give you enough time to decide which method you want to use.

Below are some recommended methods for Method March. Click each method to find that method’s steps. Some also include the starter steps if you are new to the method and don’t yet know the algorithms. There are many more methods than what has been selected for this Method March. Many were chosen because they were requested or are often talked about as needing more users. You are free to use anything that isn’t on this list. For additional methods, check out the wiki and methods created for the Method Development Competition.



Spoiler: 42












Join the 42 Method Speedsolvers Discord Server!


Check out the 42 Method Speedsolvers community on Discord - hang out with 32 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg





Steps:

Step 1: Build a 1x2x3 on the left.
Step 2: Build a 1x2x2 on the right at dbR.
Step 3: Position an oriented U layer corner above the 1x2x2 and do an R move.
Step 4: CCMLL. This solves the four corners on the U layer relative to the offset caused by the R move in step 3.
Step 5: Solve the last seven edges while undoing the R move offset.
First block guide: 




Second block guide (From Roux, use this guide to learn how to build a 1x2x2): 




Corner recognition: It is recommended to use ACRM to recognize the corners. Two look corner recognition is also provided in the main document. View document here.

L7E: There are various ways to solve the last seven edges. One of the easiest ones is to orient all edges and solve the edge that belongs at FR then permute the last six edges. You can also solve the FR edge first then solve the last six edges as in Roux.





Spoiler: APB



*Website*









Join the APB Discord Server!


Check out the APB community on Discord - hang out with 109 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg





Primary variant:

Step 1: Build a 2x2x3 on the left.
Step 2: Create the back side pair (dBR) and keep it on the U layer.
Step 3: Orient all remaining edges while inserting the pair.
Step 4: Solve the remaining three pieces of the F2L using a single algorithm.
Step 5: OCLL + PLL or ZBLL
Starter steps:

Step 1: Build a 2x2x3 on the left.
Step 2: Solve the back side pair (dBR).
Step 3: Orient all remaining edges.
Step 4: Add the DR edge.
Step 5: Solve the last F2L pair.
Step 6: Orient the U layer corners.
Step 7: Permute the U layer corners.
Step 8: Permute the U layer edges.
See starter algorithms here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1dH_gzTUspslhpFKTieJYRe56S4R5F6-Aw9iDdrpqz9U/edit?usp=sharing

In step 1 you can also build a 2x2x3 on the back at db. Check out the website for more information.

CDRLL variant:

Step 1: Build a 2x2x3 on the left.
Step 2: Create the back side pair (dBR) and keep it on the U layer.
Step 3: Orient all remaining edges while inserting the pair.
Step 4: Solve the front pair (dFR).
Step 5: Solve the four U layer corners.
Step 6: Solve the last five edges.
Starter steps:

Step 1: Build a 2x2x3 on the left.
Step 2: Solve the back side pair (dBR).
Step 3: Orient all remaining edges.
Step 4: Solve the front pair (dFR).
Step 5: Orient the U layer corners.
Step 6: Permute the U layer corners.
Step 7: Permute the last five edges.
See starter algorithms here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1_PLdGK0h64f67ahX-PjcYkOLNca3XAjc-i6xm2uS-DI/edit?usp=sharing





Spoiler: CFOP / CFCE



CFOP Steps:

Step 1: Solve the four D layer edges (cross).
Step 2: Solve the four F2L pairs.
Step 3: Orient the last layer.
Step 4: Permute the last layer.
There are many tutorials on YouTube. Choose your favorite.

CFCE Steps:

Step 1: Solve the four D layer edges (cross).
Step 2: Solve the four F2L pairs.
Step 3: Solve the four U layer corners.
Step 4: Solve the four U layer edges.






Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg










Spoiler: LEOR












Join the LEOR Method Solvers Discord Server!


Check out the LEOR Method Solvers community on Discord - hang out with 62 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg





Steps:

Step 1: Build a 1x2x3 on the left.
Step 2: Orient all remaining edges while solving the DF and DB edges.
Step 3: Solve the right side 1x2x3.
Step 4: OCLL + PLL or ZBLL.
Starter steps:

Step 1: Build a 1x2x3 on the left.
Step 2: Orient all remaining edges.
Step 3: Solve the DF and DB edges.
Step 4: Solve the right side 1x2x3.
Step 5: Orient the U layer corners.
Step 6: Permute the U layer corners.
Step 7: Permute the U layer edges.
First block guide: 









Spoiler: LMCF












Join the LMCF method users Discord Server!


Check out the LMCF method users community on Discord - hang out with 23 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg





Steps:

Step 1: Solve all corners using CLL, EG, or another method.
Step 2: Solve edges in pairs or triplets until there are five or six remaining edges.
Step 3: End with an edge solving method appropriate to the current situation.
There is more to the method than the above steps. It is just a very broad generalization. For starter steps it may be easiest to do something like below:

Step 1: Solve the corners of the D layer.
Step 2: Orient the U layer corners.
Step 3: Permute the U layer corners.
Step 4: Solve three edges of the left side.
Step 5: Solve three edges of the right side.
Step 6: Solve the last six edges.
Main document: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2...c2s/view?resourcekey=0-byPohHmuSHz5LnpqHOOzIQ

Last six edges (Roux tutorial): 









Spoiler: Mehta



*Website*









Join the Mehta Discord Server!


Check out the Mehta community on Discord - hang out with 409 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg





TDR variant:

Step 1: Solve a 1x2x3 on the bottom left at Dl.
Step 2: Solve any three of the E layer edges leaving an empty slot at FR.
Step 3: Orient the remaining edges while solving the remaining E layer edge.
Step 4: Solve the three pieces that should be at DR (DFR + DR + DBR).
Step 5: OCLL + PLL or ZBLL.
CDRLL variant:

Step 1: Solve a 1x2x3 on the bottom left at Dl.
Step 2: Solve any three of the E layer edges leaving an empty slot at FR.
Step 3: Orient the remaining edges while solving the remaining E layer edge.
Step 4: Solve the two remaining corners of the D layer.
Step 5: Solve the U layer corners.
Step 6: Solve the last five edges.
First block guide: 




Beginner guide: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rXU9ABXF0X6H_92l7bLXV2lEDCi29SWon-OatnhiG2Q/edit





Spoiler: Nautilus



*Website*









Join the Nautilus Method Discord Server!


Check out the Nautilus Method community on Discord - hang out with 99 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg





There are two main recommended variants for getting started with Nautilus.

L5E variant:

Step 1: Build a 1x2x3 on the left.
Step 2: Solve the 2x2x2 at dbr.
Step 3: Solve the front pair at dFR.
Step 4: Solve the U layer corners.
Step 5: Solve the last five edges in a single algorithm.
Starter steps:

Step 1: Build a 1x2x3 on the left.
Step 2: Solve the 2x2x2 at dbr. The recommended strategy is to solve the right side 1x2x2 then add the DB edge.
Step 3: Solve the front pair at dFR.
Step 4: Orient the U layer corners.
Step 5: Permute the U layer corners.
Step 6: Orient the last five edges.
Step 7: Permute the last five edges.
First block guide: 




See starter algorithms here. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vQtpfer7Ri67Kz4cJXTwAWDTJJlixwpdr8MJKnVSl6I/edit?usp=sharing

For a progression plan towards the full version of the L5E variant, check out the “Beginner Progression” section on the L5E Variant page.

LSLL variant:

Step 1: Build a 1x2x3 on the left.
Step 2: Solve the 2x2x2 at dbr.
Step 3: Orient remaining edges while solving the DF edge using a single algorithm.
Step 4: Solve the last F2L pair.
Step 5: OCLL + PLL or ZBLL.
Starter steps:

Step 1: Build a 1x2x3 on the left.
Step 2: Solve the 2x2x2 at dbr.
Step 3: Insert the DF edge.
Step 4: Orient the remaining edges.
Step 5: Solve the last F2L pair.
Step 6: Orient the U layer corners.
Step 7: Permute the U layer corners.
Step 8: Permute the U layer edges.
See starter algorithms here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bMGzsAqprYNS-zirXiXURiB1aQl15sDasfotXIfw3L0/edit?usp=sharing

If you know OCLL and PLL already, or ZBLL, you can use those instead of the beginner steps.





Spoiler: Petrus



*Website*









Join the Petrus Method Solvers Discord Server!


Check out the Petrus Method Solvers community on Discord - hang out with 31 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg





Steps:

Step 1: Build a 2x2x2.
Step 2: Expand the 2x2x2 to a 2x2x3.
Step 3: Orient all remaining edges.
Step 4: Finish the first two layers using R and U moves.
Step 5: OCLL + PLL or ZBLL
You have a choice of building the 2x2x3 on the back or the left if you are right handed. If you build the 2x2x3 on the back, you will orient the edges using R r U L l M moves then do a y’ rotation and finish the right side block. If you build the block on the left you can orient all edges using R U F f S moves then finish the right side block.





Spoiler: Roux



*Website*









Join the Roux Method Speed Solvers Discord Server!


Check out the Roux Method Speed Solvers community on Discord - hang out with 941 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg





Full method:

Step 1: Build a 1x2x3 on the left.
Step 2: Build a 1x2x3 on the right.
Step 3: CMLL.
Step 4: LSE.
Starter steps:

Step 1: Build a 1x2x3 on the left.
Step 2: Build a 1x2x3 on the right.
Step 3: Orient the U layer corners.
Step 4: Permute the U layer corners.
Step 5: Orient the remaining six edges.
Step 6: Solve the UL and UR edges.
Step 7: Permute the M slice.
First block guide: 




Second block guide: 




CMLL guide: 




CMLL algorithms: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1uc5V3G-kRH3qV5b6Lq1yzTjnqSMS3D3dZcsCIOiJqcI/edit?usp=sharing

LSE guide: 









Spoiler: Squall












Join the Trangium's Cubing Server Discord Server!


Check out the Trangium's Cubing Server community on Discord - hang out with 51 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg





Full method:

Step 1: Orient all edges while solving a 1x2x2 on the left at dbL.
Step 2: Solve the pair on the left to complete a 1x2x3.
Step 3: Solve the DF + DB edges.
Step 4: Solve the pair in the back right and the pair at the front right.
Step 5: Solve the U layer corners.
Step 6: Permute the last five edges.
Starter steps:

Step 1: Orient all edges.
Step 2: Solve a 1x2x2 on the left at dbL.
Step 3: Solve the pair on the left to complete a 1x2x3.
Step 4: Solve the DF + DB edges.
Step 5: Solve the pair in the back right.
Step 6: Solve the at the front right.
Step 7: Orient the U layer corners.
Step 8: Permute the U layer corners.
Step 9: Permute the last five edges.
Guide: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GhV7z8P0yqwfTw0VfIdH1ZEoyDiN3-vIKuFykEgwUAM/edit

Algorithms: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...rL0srYsEXMeQwlzEMHYxKUElU/edit#gid=1348942936

Two look corner algorithms: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zGp1APWWXN_KgHA80LWlQAwy-SvqWVBiMEt51AGy-wU/edit?usp=sharing





Spoiler: Two Holes



Steps:

Step 1: Solve a square on the back left at dbL.
Step 2: Solve a square on the back right at dBr.
Step 3: Solve the remaining two F2L pairs while trying to solve a D layer edge.
3b. Ensure that the remaining D layer slot has an oriented edge.

Step 4: OLLCP.
Step 5: Permute the last five edges.
Main thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/tips-needed-for-my-method-2-holes.85282/post-1452665

Example solves: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/2-holes-example-solves.85638/post-1459954





Spoiler: Waterman












Join the Waterman Method Solvers Discord Server!


Check out the Waterman Method Solvers community on Discord - hang out with 74 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg





Steps:

Step 1: Solve a layer on the left minus the UL edge.
Step 2: Solve the right side corners.
Step 3: Solve the UL edge and any two R layer edges.
Step 4: Solve the two remaining R layer edges while orienting the M slice edges.
Step 5: Permute the M slice.
Simplified steps:

Step 1: Solve a layer on the left minus the UL edge.
Step 2: Orient the right side corners.
Step 3: Permute the right side corners.
Step 4: Solve any two R layer edges.
Step 5: Solve the UL edge and another R layer edge.
Step 6: Solve the remaining R layer edge and orient the M slice edges (OREO / BOREO).
Step 7: Permute the M slice.
Waterman CLL algorithms: https://docs.google.com/document/d/...T-zRbrUgsG5-1e_k0/edit#heading=h.w0ins78vg95z

More CLL algorithms (from Aetherman method): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...qtwmRryC3HChm-YUTsX9oa06o/edit#gid=1488966263

OREO + BOREO: https://docs.google.com/document/d/124HnNsboCoelm9NAjVi68JFgRFqrzp-WtRJNuTd7FOg/edit





Spoiler: Zipper



Steps:

Step 1: Solve the four D layer edges (cross) and a D layer corner.
Step 2: Solve the three F2L slots that don’t involve the D layer corner from the first step.
Step 3: Solve the U layer corners.
Step 4: Solve the last five edges.
Check out the wiki for variants which are more advanced or are usable with other methods.

Corner and edges algorithms: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1VPtGoN_yDoWbBnPVgPWkqlNfj9YjN4LykrpKvUjrw-g





Spoiler: ZZ



*Website*









Join the ZZ Method Solvers Discord Server!


Check out the ZZ Method Solvers community on Discord - hang out with 437 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg





Steps:

Step 1: Orient all edges while solving the four D layer edges (cross).
Step 2: Solve the four F2L pairs.
Step 3: OCLL + PLL or ZBLL.
Beginner ZZ tutorial: 









Spoiler: CP first methods



You can also try a CP first method for Method March. In these methods, all of the corners are permuted very early in the solve.

CEOR:

Step 1: Permute all corners while solving a 1x2x3 on the left.
Step 2: Orient all edges while solving the DF + DB edges.
Step 3: Solve the right side 1x2x3.
Step 4: Solve the last layer in one step.
Website covering the steps and the YruRU recognition method: https://devagio.github.io/YruRU/index.html

TruSRU:

Step 1: Solve the DBL and DFL corners while permuting all remaining corners.
Step 2: Solve the FL and BL edges.
Step 3: Solve the DF and DB edges.
Step 4: Solve the DL edge while orienting all remaining edges.
Step 5: Solve the right side 1x2x3.
Step 6: Solve the last layer in one step.
Main document: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1gE9atXcSqNNsiunAbsHYaSvBgTcosPmjTe1VDYz8OzM/edit

CP Nautilus:

Step 1: Permute all corners while solving a 1x2x3 on the left.
Step 2: Solve the 2x2x2 at dbr.
Step 3: Orient the remaining edges while placing the DF edge.
Step 4: Solve the remaining F2L slot.
Step 5: Solve the last layer in one step.
Website: https://sites.google.com/view/nautilus-method/cpn


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 25, 2022)

This is so exciting! I've been waiting for this for so long!!


----------



## S1neWav_ (Feb 25, 2022)

based


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 25, 2022)

Just gonna toss this out for those who see my entry and are confused: I'm going to be using the Omega method, which is a really uncommon but cool method for megaminx!


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 25, 2022)

OreKehStrah said:


> Just gonna toss this out for those who see my entry and are confused: I'm going to be using the Omega method, which is a really uncommon but cool method for megaminx!


I'm kinda confused when see your average and the method at the entry, and now i'm understand you doing Megaminx lol


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 25, 2022)

Well yeah it going to be fun month with LEOR


----------



## V Achyuthan (Feb 25, 2022)

I am in. I chose squall for method march.


----------



## CornerTwisted (Feb 25, 2022)

CFCE server


----------



## Athefre (Feb 25, 2022)

Kael Hitchcock said:


> CFCE server


Is there a server? I may add CFCE to the list. Or group it with CFOP. The community is a little split on the classification.


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 25, 2022)

Is the daily single/ao5/ao12 section of the google sheets supposed to track your pb single/5/12, best single/5/12 that day, or the current single,5,12 at the end of the session? It's a little ambigious


----------



## Athefre (Feb 25, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> Is the daily single/ao5/ao12 section of the google sheets supposed to track your pb single/5/12, best single/5/12 that day, or the current single,5,12 at the end of the session? It's a little ambigious


It's for your best for the day. I'll update. Thanks!


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 25, 2022)

Ok so I can’t sign up on my phone and I won’t have access to my computer for about a week, so can I just say it here?


----------



## CornerTwisted (Feb 25, 2022)

Athefre said:


> Is there a server? I may add CFCE to the list. Or group it with CFOP. The community is a little split on the classification.


I made this one about a month ago but its not very active as I have 1 other solver there https://discord.gg/HBuaBMbq


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 25, 2022)

Also can I use my main method occasionally for comp practice?


----------



## Athefre (Feb 25, 2022)

Kael Hitchcock said:


> I made this one about a month ago but its not very active as I have 1 other solver there https://discord.gg/HBuaBMbq


Added to the main post.



DynaXT said:


> Ok so I can’t sign up on my phone and I won’t have access to my computer for about a week, so can I just say it here?


Sure!



DynaXT said:


> Also can I use my main method occasionally for comp practice?


I have no problem with that.


----------



## Garf (Feb 25, 2022)

3-style for 3-bld. I want to average sub-1 by the end of the month with M2/3-style.


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 25, 2022)

Ok

3x3
Main method: CFOP
MM PBs
Single: 9.74
Ao5: 13.61?
Ao12: 15.89?
Chosen method: Petrus

5x5
MM: Yau
PBs
Single: 2:09
No clue for averages
Chosen method: Hoya


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 25, 2022)

Saw this coming from those discussions on discord lol.
Cool idea! Too bad I can't try it smh.


----------



## Athefre (Feb 25, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Ok
> 
> 3x3
> Main method: CFOP
> ...


I added your information to the sheet.


----------



## AJT17 (Feb 25, 2022)

I'm trying to get my sister to learn 3x3, and she wants to learn roux, I am a CFOP user, so I will use roux for Method March, hopefully it goes well.


----------



## cuberswoop (Feb 25, 2022)

I usually use ZZ or CFOP so I'll be using Mehta I guess


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 25, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I'm trying to get my sister to learn 3x3, and she wants to learn roux,



Same, except mine doesn’t want to learn anything


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 25, 2022)

Thanks


----------



## GodCubing (Feb 25, 2022)

Imma use 42 if no one else will


----------



## AJT17 (Feb 25, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Same, except mine doesn’t want to learn anything


My sister has actually been procrastinating since like November or December, so I am making a deadline of the end of March for her to learn Roux so she stops procrastinating.


----------



## Garf (Feb 25, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> 3-style for 3-bld. I want to average sub-1 by the end of the month with M2/3-style.


Could you add my name to the list, please? I plan to improve in 3-bld, from M2/OP to M2/3-style, or learning 3-style corners.
Right now, with M2/OP I average 1:30-3 minutes, but I hope to get my times to consistently sub-50. I already know how the 3-Style method works for corners, I just need to use the method for solving BLD corners in general.
Disregard, I realized I had to add my own info to the list.


----------



## White KB (Feb 25, 2022)

This is such a great idea and I love it! Unfortunately, I don't think I'll be able to do it before March 12th since that's when my upcoming competition is, but I will definitely try to do this afterward!


----------



## Plutark (Feb 25, 2022)

This is very cool, thanks for hosting it. I signed myself up. I'm going to be using petrus, I don't have much experience with it, and I think it should be a lot of fun.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 26, 2022)

Maybe this will be the month I finally learn full EG. Depends on how life is going I guess, but I'll put my name down anyway.


----------



## Rubuscu (Feb 26, 2022)

I am sorry, I would have joined, but exams are coming. And my parents have restricted me from even laying a finger on my cube for fear of any injury to my hand. So, ya, a really annoying problem.


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 26, 2022)

Rubuscu said:


> I am sorry, I would have joined, but exams are coming. And my parents have restricted me from even laying a finger on my cube for fear of any injury to my hand. So, ya, a really annoying problem.


Oh well, good luck


----------



## Silky (Feb 26, 2022)

@Athefre Glad to see you putting this on! I probably won't be participating formally. However, I just learned HSC this morning and am pretty excited. Seems there should be interesting applications within SSC/PCMS/Salvia. I think I'll focus on learning 2GB and RUPM this month, casually that is. Kinda just been into casual solving lately due to a hectic schedule. It's been really cool learning completely intuitive methods;I find it to be very rewarding! Could be a good jumping off point into FMC..

Cheers


----------



## Athefre (Feb 26, 2022)

Silky said:


> @Athefre Glad to see you putting this on! I probably won't be participating formally. However, I just learned HSC this morning and am pretty excited. Seems there should be interesting applications within SSC/PCMS/Salvia. I think I'll focus on learning 2GB and RUPM this month, casually that is. Kinda just been into casual solving lately due to a hectic schedule. It's been really cool learning completely intuitive methods;I find it to be very rewarding! Could be a good jumping off point into FMC..
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! Hopefully we see another Uncommon Method Competition. I think the two events could really help each other. I think there's also even more that can be done with both to continue toward our goal of method awareness.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Feb 26, 2022)

This sounds amazing and I would gladly participate if I didn't have a comp in 22 days (leaving only 11 days in the month afterwards to do a new method which could work?)


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 26, 2022)

I’m only going to spend about 20 minutes with new method, rest of the time is gonna be comp practice


----------



## AJT17 (Feb 28, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> This sounds amazing and I would gladly participate if I didn't have a comp in 22 days (leaving only 11 days in the month afterwards to do a new method which could work?)


You still can participate and do a different method along with doing the comp with your usual methods.


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Feb 28, 2022)

Me staying up at 28 February 2022 23:45 at UTC+7 for this


----------



## OtterCuber (Feb 28, 2022)

In preparation for the event, I worked through how OP/M2 works, with the help of Reirto-RRNF and Discord friends. Now I just need to memorize the algs.


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 1, 2022)

Day 1 of MM. 

Using Petrus. Need to learn 6flip alg. 4flips are fine for now.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm gonna have to pull out already. I'll do it some other month! Have a good one.


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Mar 1, 2022)

My day 1 of MM
3x3 2H LEOR: need to build muscle memory for the 2 flip (DF and UR bad) and 6 flip (DB, DR, UR good) EO alg
3x3 OH Roux: i'm forgot to do it
2x2 Guimond: really great results, well i just gonna need to learn the orientation alg now


----------



## Plutark (Mar 2, 2022)

My first day of Method March with Petrus has gone pretty well. I got an extremely lucky 10.17 single, my fastest time not including CFOP or ZZ times. I did around 140 solves today and got a 19.96 ao100. My best ao5 today was 17.41, which I hope to improve a lot in the rest of the month.

Edit: I did some solves last night after posting this and lowered my ao5 to 16.12 and my ao100 to 19.27.


----------



## Garf (Mar 2, 2022)

My day 1: terrible. Only two successes out of 15. AO5 + AO12 resulted in a... DNF. I really have to work on the commutators.


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 2, 2022)

My first day of M2/OP: DNFs.


----------



## Garf (Mar 2, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> My first day of M2/OP: DNFs.


You'll get there. Try this: every time you go to another color, place your finger on that that piece color until all the pieces have been memorized or if there is a cycle break. Then just focus where you need to solve and go to that area and do the tracing with fingers again.


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 2, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> You'll get there. Try this: every time you go to another color, place your finger on that that piece color until all the pieces have been memorized or if there is a cycle break. Then just focus where you need to solve and go to that area and do the tracing with fingers again.


Okay, I'll try that. Memoing edges has been the toughest so far!


----------



## DynaXT (Mar 2, 2022)

Oh btw I’ll add my progress from Days 1 and 2 when I get back home later today.


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 2, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Oh btw I’ll add my progress from Days 1 and 2 when I get back home later today.


Okay, thank you.


----------



## Plutark (Mar 3, 2022)

I only managed to get 25 petrus solves in today, and I got a 16.90 ao5. Not my best with petrus, but definitely close.


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 4, 2022)

Decided that instead of committing to learning the widely acknowledged best APB approach, a 2-look system of EOPair, LXS, I'll use 3-look APB instead. This will consist of creating a 2x2x3 block, then solving EO on it's own, then a square in either the front or the back (pair + DR edge) then solving a pair afterwards.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Mar 4, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> I'll use 3-look APB instead. This will consist of creating a 2x2x3 block, then solving EO on it's own, then a square in either the front or the back (pair + DR edge) then solving a pair afterwards.



Or you could just use Petrus.


----------



## Swagrid (Mar 4, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Or you could just use Petrus.


words cannot describe how happy I am that this meme lives on


----------



## Athefre (Mar 4, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> Decided that instead of committing to learning the widely acknowledged best APB approach, a 2-look system of EOPair, LXS, I'll use 3-look APB instead. This will consist of creating a 2x2x3 block, then solving EO on it's own, then a square in either the front or the back (pair + DR edge) then solving a pair afterwards.


Seems like a decent intuitive approach.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 4, 2022)

roux sb can go die in a hole i want my oriented edges back

pb ao12 22.16 from yesterday


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 4, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> words cannot describe how happy I am that this meme lives on


I agree this meme must live on


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Mar 4, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> Decided that instead of committing to learning the widely acknowledged best APB approach, a 2-look system of EOPair, LXS, I'll use 3-look APB instead. This will consist of creating a 2x2x3 block, then solving EO on it's own, then a square in either the front or the back (pair + DR edge) then solving a pair afterwards.


EOPair = Cancer lol
I use APB for 1 day and my average goes from 32 to low 20s wtf


----------



## Garf (Mar 7, 2022)

Sorry, but I have to drop out. Intuitive 3-style is taking way too long to improve in, and I feel like it is better if I just learn the algorithms for actual speedsolving.


----------



## OtterCuber (Mar 10, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Sorry, but I have to drop out. Intuitive 3-style is taking way too long to improve in, and I feel like it is better if I just learn the algorithms for actual speedsolving.


It was fun having you in the event. Best of luck.


----------



## AJT17 (Mar 21, 2022)

I don't really have much of an interest any more, I think I am going to stop.


----------



## SuperDuperSir (Mar 21, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> I don't really have much of an interest any more, I think I am going to stop.


Yeah same
it was kind of interesting for the first week or so


----------



## Reirto-RRNF (Mar 22, 2022)

Idk if i'm gonna continue or not, i already not do solve for some days
And also i'm kinda really less cubing this month because other things interest me more


----------

